# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Guest

There are two ways you can post your favourite pictures on P-Fury. Here we will go over detailed instructions on how this is done









*Method #1*

Step 1: When starting a new thread or replying to a thread you will see the following screen









Step 2: Select the Browse button









Step 3: Locate and open your picture









Step 4: Select the Attach This File Button









Step 5: Once uploaded you need to click the *Add to post* which is found on the right hand side









Step 6: Congrats you have just added a picture to your thread. To add multiple pictures, just repeat steps 2 through 5. Once all pictures have been attached you can then select the Post new topic or reply button located at the bottom of the page

















Method #2 soon to follow


----------

